# Vaccine Card could get you a discount in the PI



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Many of the resorts in the area where i live are offering a 10% discount for anyone with a vaccine card for dine in or stay.
Asawa just returned, filled up the gas tank at Shell, got a 150p discount, 50liters x 3p per liter discount and she only showed her 1st shot card.
SOURCE: Shell PH is giving discounts to customers who can present their vaccination card

Article: LIST: Brands that offer discounts for fully vaccinated individuals

To see more discounts Google search - vaccine card discounts, promotions Philippines


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting to say the least that you raised this topic Joe, always a finger on the pulse.
I went yesterday morning to our, yes wait for it,,,,,, covered market that sits behind the 2 storey wet market,,,,, not a small building and only ever saw it from the side road before we join the highway,,,, probably the size of 8 or 10 full sized tennis courts and then some. My first Pfizer vaccination from our local Municipal. I got there early as we do only to see at least 300 people already sitting in chairs..... Back to your post Joe what grabbed my attention and pointed me in the right direction was the very large Jollibee banner offering a 10% discount to vaccine card holders...... Doh I sat in the second dose queue initially as there were no other signs or directions for the new comers like myself.

The bonus for me was also, aside from my first jab, was finding a seller of garden plants that included grafted fruit trees and the better half that does most of the shopping has never seen that vendor,,,,,, only the wet and veggie market I'm sure, never ventured out into the back area.

Stay safe all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I aways use shell but have not seen any offer of discount at our local filling station. Did get the 10% from Jolibee once, that was with my UK vaccine card.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Going to have my 2 shot (AZ) card laminated.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Where discounts are offered ( ie SM had a sale on shoes so I qualified for P250 discount ) I just show pics of my vaccnie card front and back and show my postal ID so its same name.. and P250... did same in Coffee Bean recently and some other places in Makati. The discounts will surely dry up as more people get vaccinated I think,


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We got 200p discount from Allhomes which was slightly better than the senior discount. Only valid until the end of the month.


----------

